# صلاة البابا كيرلس قبل الامتحان......



## bnt elra3y (20 مايو 2008)

*صلاة البابا كيرلس كتبها لاحد الطلبة ...تصلى يوم الامتحان

سيدى يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك علمتنى كيف التجا اليك فى وقت الشدة اذ 
قلت"ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى" فها انا اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة وفهم الاسئلة وذكرنى بما حفظتة و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر التجربة بسلام
و امنحنى سلام عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الذى اكون فيه فى لجنة الامتحان
ربى يسوع اتوسل اليك ان تعطنى نعمة فى اعين المصححين و حنن
قلوبهم فى تصحيح اوراقى .
يارب انا خاطى ولم ارضيك ولم ارضى نفسى طول السنة لكن اسالك
ان لا تعاملنى كخطيئتى وقسوة قلبى بل بحبك وحنانك يارب انت قلت
" اطلبوا
تجدوا اسالوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم ّ 
وايضا ّ من يقبل لى لا اخرجة خارجا"
استجب لنا بشفاعة العذراء مريم و ملائكتك و جميع قديسيك الى الدهر الاتى.
آمـــــــــــــــين
ابانا الذى فى السموات...........*


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة البابا كيرلس قبل الامتحان......*

*ميرسى بنت الراعى على الصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## bnt elra3y (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة البابا كيرلس قبل الامتحان......*

*شكرا يا جيلان على مرورك وتعليقك*


----------



## dina george (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه جميله يا بنت الراعى 
مرسىىىى جدا على الصلاه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كانت معايا الصلاة دي و كنت بقراها قبل الامتحانات فعلا رائعة





​


----------

